# 655 bullet cars



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

I hate to be a bother, but I found 2 655 bullet cars in rough shape, they want 25.00 for both,
does this sound high?

Thanks,
ameri/flyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Exactly what is wrong with them??


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

They are missing the people in the back, decal on one, dirty, chipped. maybe I'm too picky.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

amer/flyer said:


> They are missing the people in the back, decal on one, dirty, chipped. maybe I'm too picky.


If the chips aren't too bad, I'd buy them. Dirty you can clean, missing silhouettes you can buy, decals can be purchased. As long as the chips aren't too big. You can always use J.B. Weld, and replace the chipped piece.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

If you are talented, unlike myself, you could repaint them and add new decals to restore them.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

amer/flyer...so WHAT did you do. You can't leave us hanging!!!


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry,Dave,

Bought an American Flyer 662 aluminum observation car off ebay, looks great, silhoettes, lighted, knuckle couplers. Pd. $38.00 for it.

ameri/flyer


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

So the two 655's, were they local to you or on ebay too? $25 for the two doesn't sound outrageous.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

$25 would have been a decent cost for the condition it sounded like...but a talented person would need to restore them -- unfortunately that is not me. Nonetheless, an aluminum passenger coach sounds like a good trade-off...I know Flyernut would agree!!


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

They were on e-bay, in poor shape, plus I was outbid, the price @$25 didn't seem bad;

John


----------

